# allroads in the snow



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Lets see 'em
Here's mine:
















http://youtube.com/watch?v=5ZUVLHFQEOk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xZl-2AsllNk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hoR1capZ_bQ


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroads in the snow (diive4sho)*









more to come.


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: allroads in the snow (bhb399mm)*

This is an amazing shot! Where is this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroads in the snow (niponki)*

def not cali...lol


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroads in the snow (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_def not cali...lol
















it sure was. 
route 395 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroads in the snow (bhb399mm)*

it snows in california


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroads in the snow (diive4sho)*

slightly at times.


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: allroads in the snow (bhb399mm)*

Looks like a great drive! And yes... haha, it does snow in California! Actually, it has been an amazing season so far in Tahoe, can't wait to get up some more. 
Anyway, keep the pics flowing, nothing better than an Audi in the snow!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

MOAR!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

okay.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

3


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

4


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

5


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

and a must for every ski trip:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW
10F in california
northern california?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Central CA.. Eastern Sierra.


----------

